# Beads...?



## greengoesmoo (Dec 28, 2009)

Surely I can't be alone on this one?

I'm hooked on beads, especially purple glass ones..

Anyone else??


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 22, 2010)

I like beads and use to have tons when I was making jewelry like every day. Is that what you use your beads for or just for collection and to admire?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 24, 2010)

I love black sandstone


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I like beads and use to have tons when I was making jewelry like every day. Is that what you use your beads for or just for collection and to admire?_

 

These days I just like to look at them and go "oooh lovely" but I like to make my own beads out of that Sculpey stuff too. <3 

Have you ever tried that stuff? It's awesome!! 

Do you make much anymore? I did loads when I was at college, but now I have a bf, hobbies have taken a little bit of a backburner. I still have a 6ft cardboard lunar lander model to make at somepoint.. Men just steal your free time! lol  

I used to mostly make earrings, but I am working on one of those beaded 1920 style caps atm.. LONG process.. 5 rows down, 173 to go!!


----------

